# Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?



## Versengold (10. Januar 2019)

*Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Hallo,
hier geht es mal nur um die Frage, wenn ich bei einem Hardwareshop mir Teile für einen Gaming PC heraussuche, die von dem Shop zusammenbauen lassen möchte.
Habe ich dann die gleichen Rechte, wenn ich in dem Shop einen Komplett PC kaufen würde, der von dem Shop selbst angeboten würde?
Also hätte ich theoretisch auch 2 Jahre Gewährleistung, und innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate müsste der Verkäufer mir dann einen Schaden ersetzen?
Aber wie sieht das ganze dann nach 6 Monaten aus?
Hintergrund meiner formulierten, hoffentlich richtigen Frage ist auch, das ich einen PC kaufen möchte für jemanden aus der Familie. Besagter Jemand wohnt aber weiter weg.
Deswegen soll der vom Shop gebaut, verschickt, konfiguriert werden. Und im Falle eines Defektes, demjenigen auch zur Seite stehen, da ich nicht hin fahren kann, um zu helfen.
Das habe ich ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie gemacht. Habe meine Teile und PC'S selbst zusammengebaut.
Kennt ihr einen guten Shop, von dem ich erwarten kann, das er genau das erfüllen könnte?

Ich würde entweder einen 800 Euro PC komplett so wie er angeboten wird, bei hardwarerat.de kaufen
Oder mir die gleichen oder äquivalente Teile  bei zB mindfactory.de zusammensuchen und die das ganze dann für 150 Euro zusammenschrauben lassen.
Wobei ich den PC von hardwarerat sehr interessant finde. Zwar in Summe irgendwo bei 620-630, plus die 150 Euro, der er wahrschneinlich nimmt. Aber er will daran ja auch was verdienen.

Ich bin natürlich offen für jeden anderen Hardwareshop, es können auch andere sein ausser den beiden genannten.
Sorry für den langen Text.


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Wenn du einen Komplett PC kaufst, dann hast du Garantie auf das Gerät als Ganzes. Wenn du die Teile einzeln heraussuchst und den Zusammenbau separat "kaufst", dann hast du auf jedes Teil einzeln Garantie etc.. Genauso sollte es auch mit der Gewährleistung aussehen.

Bei Hardwarerat habe ich das gefunden:
"4. Wie sieht es mit Garantie aus?
- Es gibt auf sämtliche Produkte mindestens die 2 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistung. Manche Hersteller geben zusätzliche Garantie auf ihre Produkte, dies können Sie auf der Seite des jeweiligen Herstellers herausfinden."
Du hast also auf das Ganze Produkt Gewährleistung und auf einzelne Teile. Wenn also nur ein Teil nicht geht, dann schicke dieses zurück, willst du es nicht selbst herausfinden, dann schicke den ganzen PC im jeweiligen Zeitraum zurück.
Lass dir die Verpackungen der einzelnen Teile immer mitschicken.

Der 800€-PC ist eine gute Zusammenstellung. Wenn ich das zusammenrechne, dann komme ich auf 700-740€. Du kannst da bedenkenlos bestellen.

Er hier HardCute | Gebaut mit Liebe, Performance mit Hass und Dubaro sind noch ganz gut. Sonst kannst du auch zu einem kleinen PC-Laden gehen, wenn der nicht so viel verlangt.

Selbstbau ist ausgeschlossen, nicht?


----------



## Hawkins (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Ich hab mir bis jetzt 2 PCs von Mindfactory zusammenbauen lassen incl. Windows+Treiberinstallation und bin super zufrieden. Beim ersten hatte ich ein Problem mit dem CPU Kühler und musste den PC zurücksenden und er war innerhalb einer Woche repariert wieder bei mir.
Den 2. PC hab ich erst seit dieser Woche und bis jetzt läuft er problemlos. Zusammenbau und Kabelmanagement ist auch super, bei nem Montagepreis von 150€ sollte man das aber erwarten. Es wird auch auf Sonderwünsche eingegangen zB. wo man welchen Lüfter haben will.

Bei Mindfactory werden auch die Verpackungen der großen Komponenten (Mainboard, GPU, PSU, Tower, Kühler) mitgeschickt sodass man diese auch einzeln zwecks Reparatur zurücksenden könnte.

Caseking bietet auch nen eingeschränkten Montageservice an, da kann man nur aus wenigen Komponenten ein System zusammenbauen und verglichen mit MF sind die Preise recht hoch. Caseking soll aber auch nen guten Kundenservice haben.


----------



## Versengold (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Also der Selbstbau ist ausgeschlossen, weil dies die Eltern so möchte. Ich kann das auch gewissermassen nachvollziehen, beide haben so gut wie keine Ahnung, vielleicht gelingt noch eine Installation des OS. Und der künftige Besitzer, möchte, nun sagen wir mal, mehr Zeit
mit Fifa und Konsorten verbringen. Er spielt eigentlich unterschiedliche Genres, in der Regel sind es Sportspiele, Mincecraft u.a 
Da liegt doch, auch für mich verständlich, der Fokus dann auf andere Dinge. Was ja auch in Ordnung ist. 
Wenn der PC für mich wäre, hätte ich keine Probleme mit dem Bestellen, bauen und schauen was kommt. Selbst kleinere Hürden oder grössere Probleme machen mir irgendwie viel Spass, der Ursache immer auf den Grund zu gehen. Aber das gilt in diesem Fall nur für mich.


----------



## Versengold (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Doppelter Post


----------



## TelefunkenTR4 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

doppelpost


----------



## TelefunkenTR4 (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

"ich würde entweder einen 800 Euro PC komplett so wie er angeboten wird, bei hardwarerat.de kaufen...."
davon rate ich ab...
bei Alternate oder Mindfactory...custom


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*



TelefunkenTR4 schrieb:


> "ich würde entweder einen 800 Euro PC komplett so wie er angeboten wird, bei hardwarerat.de kaufen...."
> davon rate ich ab...
> bei Alternate oder Mindfactory...custom



Magst du das auch begründen? 
MF und Alternate sind teuer. Bei Hardwarerat hat man auch abseits von der Gewährleistung etc. von Hardwarerat auch noch die vom Hersteller etc.


----------



## Versengold (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Ja das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Meinst du, das das ein schlechter Shop ist? Gut die Webseite könnte etwas ordentlicher gestaltet sein, aber ansonten steht doch alles da was man da braucht.
Der Typ stellt sich sogar ab und an ins Netz, gut machen die anderen mittlerweile auch so, aber die PC haben doch ein gutes P/L Verhältnis wie ich dem näheren Studieren der Angebote entnehmen konnte


----------



## Versengold (10. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Da ich auch in der Zukunft aufrüsten möchte. Meint ihr, das es sich trotz allem Ryzen Fieber, das überall grassiert, noch lohnen würde, auf eine Intel Plattform zu setzen oder ist das schlicht und einfach rausgeworfenes Geld?
Ich bin weder Intel noch AMD Fanboy(allein der Begriff ist schon plöd), aber ich muss das einfach fragen.
Mich würden tendenziell fürs Gaming der 9600K reizen oder 9700K. Kann mich im Moment noch nicht so richtig entscheiden. Natürlich würde mich auch der 27X reizen mit 8c/16T. Und von der Leistung wie es gelesen habe,
kann er durchaus mit allem aufnehmen glaube ich was Games betrifft.
Ich will einfach nur eine "geil" Plattform zum zocken haben.
Aber ich denke auch, das es "schlecht" wäre, bei Intel zu bleiben, zumal die kein HT mehr haben. Sind die auch im Turbo irgendwie beschnitten?


----------



## Discocoonnect (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Für Intel sind dann halt nochmal gut min. 100€ mehr fällig, dafür hast du erstmal mehr Leistung. Mit den Ryzen machst du nichts falsch, Intel ist zwar noch schneller, kostet aber unverhältnismäßig viel mehr.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*



Versengold schrieb:


> Da ich auch in der Zukunft aufrüsten möchte. Meint ihr, das es sich trotz allem Ryzen Fieber, das überall grassiert, noch lohnen würde, auf eine Intel Plattform zu setzen oder ist das schlicht und einfach rausgeworfenes Geld?
> Ich bin weder Intel noch AMD Fanboy(allein der Begriff ist schon plöd), aber ich muss das einfach fragen.
> Mich würden tendenziell fürs Gaming der 9600K reizen oder 9700K. Kann mich im Moment noch nicht so richtig entscheiden. Natürlich würde mich auch der 27X reizen mit 8c/16T. Und von der Leistung wie es gelesen habe,
> kann er durchaus mit allem aufnehmen glaube ich was Games betrifft.
> ...


Es sind halt unterschiedliche Leistungen zu unterschiedliche Preise.
Der 9600K hat nur 6 Kerne 6  Threads.
Der 2700X hat 8 Kerne und 16  Threads. Daher wird dieser Prozessor den Vorteil haben von mehr  Threads und Kerne zu profitieren. Der 9600K bekommst mit etwas Glück auf 5 Ghz getaktet, den 2700X wird du nicht so hoch bekommen. Daher profitiert der 9600K vom höheren Takt was ggf. erreicht werden kann. Der 9700K ist im Prinzip das selbe wie der 9600K, nur hat er statt 6 Kerne mit 8 Kerne zwei Kerne mehr und hat statt 6  Threads mit 8  Threads auch zwei  Threads mehr. Dadurch wird er besser als der 9600K aber durch die 16  Threads ist der AMD etwas besser. Aber auch hier hat der 9700K ein höheren Takt was er ggf. erreichen kann.

Im allgemeinem ist es so das mehr Kerne heute viel ausmachen, aber nicht in jedem Spiel, da es in Spiele kein Unterschied macht wenn weniger Kerne genutzt werden. Zukünftig werden aber Spiele eher vom mehr Kerne profitieren, daher ist es nicht verkehrt auf mehrere Kerne zu setzten. Mit dem hohen Takt ist es das selbe, es wird nicht von jeder Anwendung und Spiel von profitiert.

Im allgemeinem  sage ich wenn Geld egal ist das der 9900K besser ist, aber wenn es aufs Geld mit ankommt würde ich den 2700X nehmen da es sich auch um einen sehr guten Prozessor handelt und es am ende nicht drauf ankommt ob ein Kern bis 5 Ghz schaffen kann. In deinem Fall würde ich daher auch den 2700X vorziehen.



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> MF und Alternate sind teuer. Bei Hardwarerat hat man auch abseits von der Gewährleistung etc. von Hardwarerat auch noch die vom Hersteller etc.


Die Herstellergarantie ist immer von sich aus mit dabei, ganz davon unabhängig was vom Händler mit dabei ist. Die Gewährleistung ist in Deutschland für Händler Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und hat nichts mit einer Garantieleistung was zu tun. Eine Garantie kann ein Händler auf freiwilliger Basis gesondert für eigene Produkte die zusammen gestellt wurden vergeben.


----------



## Versengold (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Ich meine, natürlich hast du recht. Ist das Geld da, sollte man den 9900K kaufen. Wenn nicht, würde es wahrscheinlich dann ein 27X werden. Andersrum gefragt, was macht das in einem Spiele(n) aus?
Jetzt mal angenommen. CPU hat nur 6 echte Kerne.9600K. der nächste hat 8 echte Kerne. 9700K. der nächste hat auch acht Kerne, und acht simulierte.9900K.
Wie gross ist generell der Einfluß von SMT oder HT?

Und die gleiche Frage auch bei Arbeitsspeicher. Inwieweit würde ich es beim 6700K sehen, wenn jetzt 2133 Ram 16 GB eingebaut sind, und ich ein Game zocke. Im Vergleich zu 16 GB Ram mit 3200? Kann mir das jemand versuchen zu erklären? Inwieweit würde da ein Intel, egal ob 6700K oder andere von profitieren? Hab ich dann eh nach Grafikkarte dann mehr Frames?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*

Und diese Frage zu beantworten solltest du dir einige Tests anschauen.
Auf Youtube lassen sich oft gut solche Vergleiche finden.

Es wird im Großem und Ganzem nicht viel ausmachen, ausser es geht um alles an Leistungsreserven immer haben zu können.
Ich stelle mir das ganze immer so vor... ich komme mit Mittelklasse auch von A nach B, aber mit einem Porsche komme ich genau so gemütlich hin oder falls ich doch mal Leistung brauche kann ich doch noch weiter aufs Gas treten wo Mittelklasse ggf. schon an die Grenze kommen würde.


----------



## Discocoonnect (11. Januar 2019)

*AW: Bei welchem zuverlässigen Hardwareshop PC zusammenbauen lassen?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Herstellergarantie ist immer von sich aus mit dabei, ganz davon unabhängig was vom Händler mit dabei ist. Die Gewährleistung ist in Deutschland für Händler Gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und hat nichts mit einer Garantieleistung was zu tun. Eine Garantie kann ein Händler auf freiwilliger Basis gesondert für eigene Produkte die zusammen gestellt wurden vergeben.



Da war ich mir sehr unsicher, danke dir.



SMT bzw. HT hat keinen Effekt (wenn minimal negativ) auf Spiele. Für Handling von Hintergrundprogrammen ist es dann für Spiele wieder hilfreich, falls die CPU das Bottleneck ist.

Ryzen profitieren von schnellerem RAM und geringen Latenzen. 3000MHz Cl16 ist am günstigsten, 3200MHz Cl16/3000MHz Cl15 ca. gleich und etwas teurerer und die besten wären die Samsung B-Dies ab 3200MHz CL14, welche ganze 5% mehr bringen können, kosten aber fast das doppelte  (110€ zu 125€ zu >190€). Vor allem Ryzen zweiter Gen. profitieren von solchem RAM.
Bei Intel kann solcher RAM auch etwas bringen, nur nicht so viel. Da merkst du in der Regel ab 3000MHz Cl16 keine Unterschied mehr, mit 2800MHz solltest du schon am Sweetspot sein, wenn ich mich jetzt nicht vertaue. 
Schaue dir wirklich ein paar Tests an.


----------

